# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية >  ((الشجرة العملاقة ))

## saladino



----------


## aynad

*سبحان الله
بس موقع البيت رااااائع 
اكيد بيدخلها هواء نقي هههههههههههه
ميرسي يا صلادينو علي الصورة*

----------


## saladino

> سبحان الله
> بس موقع البيت رااااائع 
> اكيد بيدخلها هواء نقي هههههههههههه
> ميرسي يا صلادينو علي الصورة


اهلا ايناد
اكيد طبعا رائع هواء نقى بس المشكلة فى المطبخ ههههههههه
شكرا على التعليق والمرور

----------


## Masrawya

حلو جدا الصو صلادينو
 انا لو عايشه فى بيت زى ده اطلع معرفش انزل تانى
تسلم ايدك
تحياتى.

----------


## زهــــراء

الله الله جميلة قوي ياسلادينو 
وعلى راي مصراوية هنطلع مش هننزل تاني بس موقعها جميل كده 
تسلم ايدك يافندم عالصور الجميلة

----------


## saladino

*مشكورة  مصراوية



شكرا زهراااااء


على التعليقات والمرور اوعى حد يطلع ميعرفش يتزل مشكلة دة للفرجة بس*

----------


## اٍبن سيرين

ياسلاااااام.... 

فعلا شجرة جميلة و اتوقع لو تنتشر راح تحل ازمة السكن في بعض البلدان العربية لوووووووووول !!!

----------


## نشــــوى

حلوة اوي الصورة يا صلادينو..
تعرف لو دفعوا لى فلوس ما اوافقش اعيش فى البيت ده
اصل انا جبااااااااااااااااانة هههههههههههههههه
تسلم اديك على الصور الجميلة اللى دايما تعرضها لنا

----------


## saladino

مشكورين اعزائى الكرام على التعليقات والتواصل

----------


## عـزالديـن

*ما شاء الله

دي طبيعي ولا صناعي ياصلادينو 

*

----------


## رورو قمر

سبحاااااااااااااان الله

يسلمـــــــو

----------


## saladino

شكرا عز الدين على التعليق دة الاتيتن معا

رورو

----------


## antox

تسلم يديك يا صلادينو فعلاً شجرة جميلة وتم استغلالها بطريقة ظريفة ولها سلم بس فعلاً كيف النزول وألف شكر

----------


## saladino

*جميع الاخوة والاخوات 
 شكراً لكم على المرور الكريم*

----------


## aamas

صورة جميله لعش " عصفورة"   اقصد عش " انسان!!!!!!!!          شكرا      جزيلا   saladino

----------


## reda laby

سبحان الله 
عجيبة هى مخلوقات الله
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## الملكه نفرتيتى

مذهل هذا المنظر     مشكور ولاهى

----------


## الملكه نفرتيتى

سبحان الخالق 

هذه الشجره تستحق هذا اللقب فعلا .....وياترى ممكن تكون بقلها كام سنه مزروعه؟؟؟؟ ::hop:: 

ومشكور جدا اخى :f2:

----------


## شيخ الشباب

سبحان الله

----------


## Red Devil

شكرا  saladino  على الصوره
بس بجد دى طبيعيه ولا مصنوعه

----------


## saladino

*جميع الاخوة والاخوات فى المنتدى شكراً لكم على المرور الكريم*

----------


## القواس

سبحان الله بجد اكبر شجرة شوفتها

----------


## sameh atiya

حلو قوي بس تقريباً ده مطعم مش بيت
والله أعلم لأني شايف عربيات راكنة وكمان في سلم للصعود
وبعدين أفضل أن يكون مطعم وليس منزل

----------


## saladino



----------

